# Columbus Crank it Up! Meca Event!



## PHD - USA (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## PHD - USA (Aug 10, 2010)

bump for a sweet event! I want to get as many sq cars as I can to come!


----------



## AudioBob (May 21, 2007)

I think that I am going to make it up from Cincy. I don't think that I am up for competing, but I would like to meet other DIYMA peeps for sure. My system sounds decent, but not up to what I consider competition standards. Maybe this will motivate me to add my second Morel Primo sub, do some much needed tuning and clean some things up just so it is presentable. It seems my system is always incomplete because I either don't have time or am too busy helping someone else with something. 

My company just purchased two large apartment communities so I am going to stay in our corporate suite that weekend in Worthington. How far is the show from there???


----------



## PHD - USA (Aug 10, 2010)

AudioBob said:


> I think that I am going to make it up from Cincy. I don't think that I am up for competing, but I would like to meet other DIYMA peeps for sure. My system sounds decent, but not up to what I consider competition standards. Maybe this will motivate me to add my second Morel Primo sub, some much needed tuning and clean some things up just so it is presentable. It seems my system is always never done because I either don't have time or too busy helping someone else.
> 
> My company just purchased two large apartment communities so I am going to stay in our corporate suite that weekend in Worthington. How far is the show from there???


Ohio caters to mostly spl people, I myself am an sq guy =] 

I would love to have you compete, there won't be a ton of people there so compete and you get a sweet trophy and some feedback =]

If you still don't please come on over and hang out! I'll be there all day, since it is my event after all lol. 

It should only be about a 20 minute drive. If you want to come early and hang out, I can surely talk a man's ear off haha.


----------



## AudioBob (May 21, 2007)

Got motivated yesterday!!!


----------



## PHD - USA (Aug 10, 2010)

AudioBob said:


> Got motivated yesterday!!!


YEAH!!!!! I sure hope you are coming to compete =P haha


----------



## AudioBob (May 21, 2007)

I am going to try to make it, but I won't know until,later in the week.

The two Morel Primo tens are very loud!!! I don't think that I need two of them and only have one hooked up right now. I really like the Primo subs as they are silky smooth and play low in a small sealed box.


----------



## PHD - USA (Aug 10, 2010)

AudioBob said:


> I am going to try to make it, but I won't know until,later in the week.
> 
> The two Morel Primo tens are very loud!!! I don't think that I need two of them and only have one hooked up right now. I really like the Primo subs as they are silky smooth and play low in a small sealed box.


How's it looking? Would love to have you there man!


----------



## PHD - USA (Aug 10, 2010)

2 more days!


----------



## TheBetterMethod (Sep 19, 2012)

This would've been a great show to attend. I would go if I had ANYTHING installed. Heck, I'd do sql and spl. Unfortunately my install has been bumped back a couple weeks. So I won't be there, but I hope it's a great show!

Please get photos and report back to us letting us know how it went!

Maybe I'll see you at the next event.


----------



## sqchris (May 27, 2013)

Columbus brings back good olde memories for me...


----------



## PHD - USA (Aug 10, 2010)

TheBetterMethod said:


> This would've been a great show to attend. I would go if I had ANYTHING installed. Heck, I'd do sql and spl. Unfortunately my install has been bumped back a couple weeks. So I won't be there, but I hope it's a great show!
> 
> Please get photos and report back to us letting us know how it went!
> 
> Maybe I'll see you at the next event.


We'd love to have you at least come out and hang! I'll be around spl guys all day, so a touch of sq talk always makes my day =]


----------



## PHD - USA (Aug 10, 2010)

sqchris said:


> Columbus brings back good olde memories for me...


Time to relive those olde memories? lol


----------



## PHD - USA (Aug 10, 2010)

Tomorrow!!!


----------

